# Matlacha Report 7/16



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

we are working on it.


----------



## winyahjay (Feb 8, 2010)

Stingray = worst pain I have ever experienced. Took a barb to the hand last summer.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> Stingray = worst pain I have ever experienced. Took a barb to the hand last summer.


 x2 > had the experience more than once ,extremely painful :'(
for quick relief crank up the motor and let the hot water from the water pump spray on the wound -it work miracles for pain and can make it bearable until some pain reliever can kick in.. i've tried and it works !!!
-ouch


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

pic


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

pic


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

pic


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks for fixing the picture problem! The pictures are a little graphic haha


----------



## kbuch312 (Feb 17, 2007)

That is a nasty picture of the foot.
OOOOWWWWW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mxfonze729 (Jul 11, 2011)

Was he wearing wading boots or shoes? or was that a barefoot attack? Looks SO painful!


----------



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

Yowza, now that doesn't look fun at all. I second the footwear question. I never usually put a foot on the water bed unless I have something attached to my tootsies. Just too many unknowns to have to worry about that. 

I do wonder though, looking at that barb, even with proper footwear, would the barb puncture right through the boot/shoe? Imagine that situation, your wading shoe skewered to your foot. Unable to get the barb out, and unable to remove the shoe. Do they make a mini jaws of life for a rubber sole?

Steve


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

He was wearing crocs and it went right through the soft rubber sole.


----------



## mxfonze729 (Jul 11, 2011)

Wow!  Thats crazy. It makes me wonder now if the ridged rubber sole on my neoprene wading booties would stop one of those, or if the barb would pierce even those like a hot knife through butter!?! [smiley=greenchainsaw.gif]


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Had a friend step on a ray a few years ago. He was wearing solid soled dive/ wade boots that went over oysters no problem. Barb went right through. Luckily he was only slashed and the barb didn't stick, but he still needed the hospital. He managed to top himself later in the day when we went out with some other roommates and he hooked himself in the calf deep enough he had to push it the rest of the way through.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

---oooooooouch !!!!  -brings back BAD memories, i've been there more than once and a few catfish spikes as well..  -hurts to look at it :'(
                                     -anytide


----------

